# Brak połączenia wicda z siecią uczelnianą

## klkkzm

Witam wszystkich.

Problem polega na tym, że wicd nie łączy się z siecią na uczelni. Protokół to PEAP wiech TKIP/MSCHAPV2.

Więc:

1) sama karta, sterowniki i konfiguracja jądra powinna być ok ponieważ laptop łączy się z moją siecią domową.

2) to połączenie jest możliwe itd, bo niedawno działało, ale z debianem na pokładzie (także przez wicd)

Najbardziej przygnębiające jest to, że po rozmowie z adminami i sprawdzeniu logów serwera twierdzi on, że każde moje logowanie jest poprawne i mam dostęp do sieci....

Komp: Toshiba A500-1FQ

Karta: rtl8191SEvB

logi wicda:

```

2013/01/09 14:59:36 :: Connecting to wireless network wmi

2013/01/09 14:59:36 :: Putting interface down

2013/01/09 14:59:36 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/01/09 14:59:36 :: Setting false IP...

2013/01/09 14:59:36 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/01/09 14:59:36 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/01/09 14:59:36 :: Putting interface up...

2013/01/09 14:59:38 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: Running DHCP with hostname tux

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: dhcpcd[2741]: version 5.6.4 starting

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: dhcpcd[2741]: wlan0: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: dhcpcd[2741]: wlan0: sendmsg: Cannot assign requested address

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: dhcpcd[2741]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: dhcpcd[2741]: wlan0: offered 150.254.68.72 from 150.254.78.62

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: dhcpcd[2741]: wlan0: acknowledged 150.254.68.72 from 150.254.78.62

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: dhcpcd[2741]: wlan0: checking for 150.254.68.72

2013/01/09 14:59:39 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: dhcpcd[2741]: wlan0: Router Advertisement from fe80::21b:21ff:fe86:7769

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: dhcpcd[2741]: forked to background, child pid 2770

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: 

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: not verifying

2013/01/09 14:59:40 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/01/09 14:59:41 :: Sending connection attempt result success

```

oraz ifconfig

```

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 70:5a:b6:7c:7e:a5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 42  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 116  bytes 7296 (7.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 116  bytes 7296 (7.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 70:f1:a1:0c:4d:0c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 88  bytes 14954 (14.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 41  bytes 5946 (5.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

nie mam pomysłu co tu jeszcze wrzucić...

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj wyłączyć demona wicd, i połączyć się bezpośrednio przez wpa_supplicanta, używając wpa_gui.

Wpa_gui będziesz miał, jak skompilujesz wpa_supplicanta z flagą qt4.

Do wpa_supplicanta i wpa_gui jest potrzebna trochę inna konfiguracja, tu masz "jadłospis":

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

I radziłbym spróbować też dhclienta z paczki  net-misc/dhcp  zamiast dhcpcd

Jest moim zdaniem trochę bardziej niezawodny.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## klkkzm

Niestety... wpa_supplicant nie pomaga.

Zainstalowany dhclient, także bez zmian.

----------

## Jacekalex

A zmieniałeś konfigurację po zmianie z Wicd na Wpa_supplicanta?

Poza tym te karty mają co prawda jakieśtam sterowniki, ale to niestety nie Atherosy, na innym Linuxie z podobnym numerem kernela działa?

Albo w Gentoo, na starszym jaju?

Sprróbuj po nieudanej próbie połączenia zobaczyć, co słychać w sterowniku:

np:

```
dmesg | grep rtl8191
```

Jedna smutna wiadomość jest taka, ze wpa_supplicant jest jedynym programem, który obrabia szyfrowanie takich połączeń.

Więc jakiego nie wziąłbyś programu do konfiguracji, to i tak szyfrowanie obrabia wpa_supplicant.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## one_and_only

AGH? Kurcze, nie pamietam już do końca, czy to dzialało, ale mam coś takiego w /etc/wicd/encryption/templates:

```

name = agh

author = one_and_only

version = 0.1

require identity *Identity password *Password ca_cert *Path_to_CA_Cert 

protected password *Password

-----

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

        ssid="$_ESSID"

        scan_ssid=$_SCAN

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=CCMP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="$_IDENTITY"

        password="$_PASSWORD"

        phase2="autheap=MSCHAPV2"

        ca_cert=$_CA_CERT

}

```

Jak sobie zrobisz nowego templata to musisz go dopisać do pliku active w /etc/wicd/encryption/templates

edit:

w sumie nie wczytałem się do końca, myślałem, że nigdy nie działało... Niemniej jednak mozesz przetestować ;]

----------

## klkkzm

UAM w Poznaniu, Wydział matmy i infy =)

niestety próbowałem tego razem z wpa_supplicantem...

Miałem podejrzenia, że coś zamieszałem z flagami i innymi tego typu sprawami więc chwilowo postawiłem ArchLinuxa. Jak to już czasami bywa ten sam problem mnie dręczy =/ zastanawiam się powoli czy nie mam czegoś sprzętowo niesprawnego, ale to jest bardzo mało prawdopodobna opcja...

Chwilowo jestem na etapie zwątpienia w swoje umiejętności, i powolnego upadku mojej samooceny w kontekście zagadnień sieciowych =P Chcę w ramach testu spróbować z jakimiś livecd z innych distro. Co sądzicie o tym pomyśle? Jeżeli wtedy zadziała... to nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi ;/

[EDIT]

Odkopię ten temat. Problem został rozwiązany! Do końca nie ma pewności, co konkretnie na to wpłynęło...

kernel - gentoo-sources zamiast tuxonice  (swoją drogą jestem chyba nawet bardziej zadowolony z niego)

manager - NetworkManager zamiast Wicda

Nie wiedzieć czemu i jak ale działa  :Smile: 

----------

